# Seamless white vs white muslin



## Destin (Jan 9, 2011)

Alright guys I'm about to buy a white backdrop. 

You call it... a roll of seamless white paper, or a white muslin backdrop. Why?


----------



## kundalini (Jan 9, 2011)

I'll give you a third option. It really depends on your budget and intended purpose.

Lastolite 6X7' Collapsible Background - Black/White LL LB6701


I spoke with my local camera shop yesterday and they can get me the Lastolite colors that I want at near B&H or Adorama's prices. Mind you, Westcott & Savage have similar products, probably others too, but having a few Lastolite products already, I am confident in their build quality.


Of course, there is a fourth option........

Lastolite HiLite Illuminated White Background LL LB8867 B&H


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Paper. Why? The wrinkles are a huge PITA. Huge.


----------



## Destin (Jan 9, 2011)

kundalini said:


> I'll give you a third option. It really depends on your budget and intended purpose.
> 
> Lastolite 6X7' Collapsible Background - Black/White LL LB6701
> 
> ...


----------



## Destin (Jan 9, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Paper. Why? The wrinkles are a huge PITA. Huge.



I can see that on a darker color. But are they even noticeable on a white backdrop once you overexpose it 1-2 stops to make it pure white?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 9, 2011)

I've seen artifacts just from bends in the paper.


----------



## KmH (Jan 9, 2011)

Muslin is a lot easier to store than rolls of seamless paper.

Seamless paper is more reflective than muslin. 

Good muslin backgrounds are not inexpensive.


----------



## Destin (Jan 9, 2011)

KmH said:


> Muslin is a lot easier to store than rolls of seamless paper.
> 
> Seamless paper is more reflective than muslin.
> 
> Good muslin backgrounds are not inexpensive.



I can get a white muslin backdrop for $50-70ish (10x12)

And I see myself going through paper very quickly. I think I'm gonna have to go with muslin on this one.


----------



## CCericola (Jan 9, 2011)

What about white vinyl? Again, it all depends on what you are looking to do? Paper and muslin both have their advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## Destin (Jan 9, 2011)

CCericola said:


> What about white vinyl? Again, it all depends on what you are looking to do? Paper and muslin both have their advantages and disadvantages.



I just want a white backdrop for portraits. Gonna light it with 2 flashes, to overexpose it 1-2 stops and get it pure white. 

wouldn't vinyl be reflective?


----------



## kundalini (Jan 9, 2011)

Check out this post and video.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...wedding-portraits-c-c-please.html#post2126424


----------



## Derrel (Jan 9, 2011)

Gray seamless would be a good choice if you have two flashes to light it and turn it white, and a second flash for main light. Seamless paper is typically nine feet wide, so it is MUCH larger than the 6x7 foot sized backgrounds.

If you want people shown full-length and want a white-white background, white seamless paper is the way to go. Paper doesn't wrinkle that badly with proper handling.


----------



## HelenOster (Jan 10, 2011)

Destin said:


> Alright guys I'm about to buy a white backdrop.
> 
> You call it... a roll of seamless white paper, or a white muslin backdrop. Why?



I don't know whether you might find anything useful here:

Buying guide: Studio backdrops from Adorama Learning Center


----------



## ghache (Jan 10, 2011)

I use paper. PAAAAPER


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 10, 2011)

It order to get fabric (muslin etc.) to look perfect, it all has to be that 2 stops brighter...but any wrinkle will be brighter on the side that is closer to the light (darker on the back side).  You can (pretty much have to) use a couple lights when your backdrop isn't smooth, but even then, it's not always easy to get a full wash of evenly lit background.  

Paper off the roll is nice a smooth, so nice to work with.  It's just a PITA to deal with a 9'+ roll unless you are always in your studio and have a roll rack etc.

I don't often use paper, but I have something that is sort of in-between paper and fabric...vinyl.  I keep it rolled, so it's mostly smooth, but I have had to fold it up for transport and once it got wrinkled, it was never as smooth as it was when new.  
Yes, Vinyl (and other types synthetic fabrics) can have a bit too much direct reflection properties.  That's why I used low reflectance vinyl...the stuff they used to make signs & banners.


----------



## KmH (Jan 10, 2011)

Destin said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Muslin is a lot easier to store than rolls of seamless paper.
> ...


Note: I said "*Good* muslin backgrounds....."

A good muslin 10 x 10 background runs about $165.
STM6 - White - Stonewash Muslins - Muslin Backdrops - From Denny Manufacturing#

El cheapo muslin won't last much longer than a roll of seamless paper that is used properly, nor will it look as good.


----------



## Destin (Jan 10, 2011)

KmH said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > KmH said:
> ...



Alright. That's more than I'm spending for now. In fact, that's ridiculous. I can see that price for a colored one but for plain white?! 

How different can it really be for a plain white background? All it's gotta go it look white. I've seen it done with white bed sheets honestly, and it looked identical to results I've seen from "pros" using seamless white.


----------



## KmH (Jan 10, 2011)

That's cool Destin, you're way smarter than I am.


----------



## Destin (Jan 10, 2011)

KmH said:


> That's cool Destin, you're way smarter than I am.



I never said that. I'm asking you to explain what makes the $150 one any better than the $50 one.


----------



## CCericola (Jan 10, 2011)

Sounds like paper will be the way to go for you for now. Shoot tons, get loads of money then buy the good stuff. 

On a side note, I bought a green screen and a DVD of backgrounds. Lighted properly I'm able to offer my business head shot and school clients different options without spending $100+ on each background. 

The only drawback I found with the green screen is the occasional green tint to blond hair or bald heads around the edges. But that is fixable in PS


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 10, 2011)

Destin said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > That's cool Destin, you're way smarter than I am.
> ...


 
If you get an opportunity to get to a store or to request samples from mfg's you will be able to see and feel the differences. Aside from that you seem to have been given some good options, no one is telling you what to do. The decision is obviously yours. 

You did ask for the information...


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 10, 2011)

> what makes the $150 one any better than the $50 one.


It might be hard to explain...but if you could compare them first hand, or use them a bit, the differences become more apparent. 

A good quality muslin can last a lifetime.  You can dye/paint them when you tire of their color/pattern.  A cheap one might rip if you give them a little tug (been there, done that).  

Of course, if you are just thinking of the photo, you could probably get the same results with either...or anything really, as long as you can light it sufficiently and evenly.


----------

